# Age of empires 2 through Hamachi



## itsmedaniel (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey,

I am having problems running AOE 2 through hamachi. One of the problems i think may have to do with the fact that my IP address in hamachi is different than the one in the game. How is that fixable?

My friends who I am trying to play with, are not able to see the game when i have created one. Nor am i able to see theres when they have created one. But they are all able to play among themselves when im not around..

Hope someone can help me solve my problem.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Please stick to your other thread.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Closing duplicate to: http://forums.techguy.org/games/645984-how-do-i-open-ports.html


----------

